# 1967 Tempest Build



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone I am finally going to get my car out of storage(2+ years) because I just finished my last project. 

I would really appreciate advice on how to proceed with this project from people who have been through this.

I have a 1967 Tempest OHC 6 and I am really on the fence about rebuilding the engine/trans (manual on the tree)/axle or replacing the current drivetrain with a Pontiac 400 or 455 and a trans to match.

My first thought about keeping the original, numbers matching engine and trans were, Is the engine even workable after about 30+ years sitting, If not then that pretty much makes the choice for me. Please, all feed back will be appreciated.
Here is what I have to work with.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Also does anyone know how much HP/FT Ibs TQ these OHC 6's produced? They are 230 ci, correct?


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Keep it original! 
If the engine wasn't numbers matching, I would so go big. But she is so unmolested... nice to see an untouched car ya know?


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Indetrucks. I picked this car up in Roswell NM a couple of years ago for 1200 from a salvage yard where the owner of the yard just collected cars and sat on them for decades. When he finally sold the yard the new owner decided to sell all the cars whole, he will not part them out. 

Do you know what trans is in my car? I am not familiar with manual transmission codes. I just know it is a manual on the tree. Thanks for any info. I would like to keep it totally original if the car and availability of parts will allow me, lol.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i agree keep it original, don't see many original 6's, or Tempest around anymore.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Anything can be fixed if you throw enough money at it. 
If the shifter is on the tree, you have a 3-speed.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Guys, I am going to do my best to save everything on this car. I will post more pics after I move it from storage. 

I have never rebuilt an OHC 6 before. Are there any pointers that I should be aware of, are they much different than an 8 - the 2 cylinders. 

I am looking for books also for references so I know all the specs, for ex. ring gap, what cam to get, and also good replacement parts for the engines internals. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would go with a 1967 Sprint clone. The OHC 6 was 230 CI in 1967. The bore is 3.88 & stroke is 3.25. It appears that it went to 250 CI mid-year so I am using specs for 1968. In 1968 the 250 CI had a bore of 3.88 & stroke of 3.53. The '67 1 Bbl is rated at 165 HP @ 4700 RPM - 9.0 compression. The 4 Bbl rates 207 @ 5200 RPM - 10.25 compression. The '68 4 Bbl 250 CI is rated at 215 HP @ 5100 RPM. If I am not mistaken, this is the same 250 CI short block used by Chevy -with the OHC setup. Now don't get discouraged, this engine can be made to perform. Got a road test of the '66 Sprint. It was capable of 0-60 MPH in 9.2 seconds, and 1/4 mile @ 16.7 seconds at 82 MPH. The engine will spin to 6500 RPM. No doubt this was a tuned engine. The Sprint had its own headers with dual exhaust. I was just looking for cams for my 400 CI and saw several offerings for Pontiac 6 cyl, but did not pay attention to see if OHC. Much like the Chevy, I have read many articles on building a HP screaming 6. I would go with a 3x2 intake/carb set up seeing Pontiac had this on the V8's. Would look cool and almost period correct - would get a lot of gawkers at car shows. Keep the 3sp on the tree, but make sure you have a good fully synchronized 3sp. Some did not have 1st synchro'd so it grinds while rolling and trying to drop it in 1st. You want the heavy duty 3sp which is actually a Ford unit, thus the 2 bolt patterns on the Pontiac bellhousing. I believe its called a Dearborn trans and its just like the Ford toploader 4sp. Fairly easy to dig one up, but it has to be from a Pontiac as correct mods were made to be used in a Pontiac. These were standard in the Pontiacs (I beleive 1967- 1970?) to include GTO's, but upgrades went for the 4sp or TH-400 at extra cost. I have had a couple cars with this trans, great unit. But....., you could always upgrade to a TKO 5 speed and get better gear ratio's plus the 5th gear overdrive. Its not cheap, and you would have to relocate your shift to the floor and some mods to fit the trans as it is bigger. Of course the Muncie 4sp is always an option. Do a search for "Pontiac OHC performance parts" and you will see a ton of stuff and forums. Stick to the OHC for something different - don't see these at car shows. Get a factory manual for your car which will have all the specs you are looking for - should be easy to get.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Very good advice Pontiac Jim. Thank you very much for the specs. I would really like to stay as original as I can for this. This will be a frame off restoration and I would really like to do this correct. It would like it as a cruiser and possibly a show car. Thank you again, you have given me many good ideas on what to look for.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

It is finally here, I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Pontiac_Madness said:


> Very good advice Pontiac Jim. Thank you very much for the specs. I would really like to stay as original as I can for this. This will be a frame off restoration and I would really like to do this correct. It would like it as a cruiser and possibly a show car. Thank you again, you have given me many good ideas on what to look for.


Your welcome. I like different/unique. Personally, I'd go for a Hi-Perf. build that would spin 6500 RPM using forged rods, forged pistons, tri-power intake (as I recall I thought I saw a hot rod site that sold the cast iron bases that can be welded to the existing cast iron manifold to make up a 3x2 set up), headers with duals, and I would add a mild 100 HP shot of nitrous -just because I wanted to see the embarrassment on the faces of the guys who got beat by a six when I popped the hood! HaHaHa. Nothing seems to be cheap on building a car, so just stick with it, purchase what you can afford as you go, and don't put a time frame on it other than it will be done right when its done ready. Again, lot of articles have been written on the Chevy 6 (250 & 292) in the older car magazines. You may want to search for some of these at swap meets, Ebay, or car magazine sellers. Yep, they are different than Pontiacs, but you can always get some insight or ideas that you may be able to apply to your build.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you Rukee.

Pontiac Jim
You make some really good points and I will have a lot to consider. There is always the idea of cleaning up the original engine and storing it and then doing what you suggest. There are so many things to do to this car before I get to that point. I have some time to think about it. 
Thank you for all that information, If you ever have the time or any links you personally recommend to do what you suggest, please PM them to me. I would appreciate it very much.

I have attached a pic of what I found in the back on the floor so far, enjoy.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

The engine bay is cleaning up nicely to prepare it for removal


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a pic of my cowl tag. I know what everything on it means except what I have circled. Can someone point me in the right direction to helping me find this out? Thank you.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Back in the day that 6 was "state of the art". Delorean's original concept was to build a European style car in the US, hence the performance 6's. The styling was a hit, But you know us Americans, we need MORE..., cylinders, horsepower, weight. He says the GTO idea came about, with a shop mule Tempest that the techs dropped a 389 in for kicks. Now thats one Tempest every GTO lover would kill for.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, can you believe that back in the day the Tempest was the smallest car Pontiac made??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

it's funny how big they look standing alone but put them next to a new challenger or Camaro and they dont look so big. Wonder how a GTO compact would look...splice 8" out of the trunk and back quarter...have to get my daughter to photoshop it.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> it's funny how big they look standing alone but put them next to a new challenger or Camaro and they dont look so big. Wonder how a GTO compact would look...splice 8" out of the trunk and back quarter...have to get my daughter to photoshop it.


It is funny you say that because when this car was sitting next to my 67 Firebird in storage they were pretty close in length, but by itselfs it looks really big.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's something about the shape - the (relatively) short hood and huge quarter panels that presents the illusion of size. Park a 66 or 67 next to a 68-70 (or later) though, and it's obvious that the later models are a bigger by quite a margin.

Bear


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> It's something about the shape - the (relatively) short hood and huge quarter panels that presents the illusion of size. Park a 66 or 67 next to a 68-70 (or later) though, and it's obvious that the later models are a bigger by quite a margin.
> 
> Bear


Very True Bear.

Here are some pics of the interior. The sun has really taken its toll from sitting out here in the desert for almost 40 years. I will be redoing this car all the way, but keep what ever I can.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

More Pics


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*drive as is*

That would be fun to keep the interior just like that and drive it around a bit, first! :lol: (You'd have to wear a respirator and protective clothing, though)! :rofl:


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

gjones said:


> That would be fun to keep the interior just like that and drive it around a bit, first! :lol: (You'd have to wear a respirator and protective clothing, though)! :rofl:


lol G, that would have been pretty funny.

I will have more pics up in a bit.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

I have all the accessories, wires, hoses, and linkage disconnected from the engine and transmission. How much more should I strip the engine down before I pull it? This is the first OHC 6 I ever pulled.

More Pics


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That interior is sweet, nothing a little soap and water won't take care of. 
Do you have the exhaust pipe disconnected?


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Rukee said:


> That interior is sweet, nothing a little soap and water won't take care of.
> Do you have the exhaust pipe disconnected?


LOL, Nice Rukee.

The exhaust pipe was cut off right below the manifold but I took off the manifold anyway. I actually pulled the head also.

Pics


----------

